# RE: Kohler CH 20S valve cover fuel pump



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of one of these that work on and off? Keep in mind this is a 1998 with 1500 hrs on it. I think we should just replace it as the years and hours on it but they are about $75.00- $100.00 on E- BAY, not my money. We have done EVERYTHING else.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the reed valve is bad,or the cover is cracked,yes it happens. replace it ,to make sure.


----------

